# I have an odd rooster, supposed to be a Rustic Rambler



## woundedknees (Mar 6, 2021)

I have a, supposedly, a rustic rambler rooster... His beard comb and wattles have always been black. He is currently approx. 9-10 months old, and has had this coloration since at least July.

The fellow also has two spur toes on each leg.

Any thoughts?I will try to post a photo of Virgil (Not the name I would choose) soon.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had to look the breed up. It's a mix of a black copper marans rooster and a barred rock. 

I found a pic of one having the dark comb and wattles. So far I haven't found why that is.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What color are the legs? I'm wondering if somewhere in there isn't another bird with black skin in the mix.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

woundedknees said:


> I have a, supposedly, a rustic rambler rooster... His beard comb and wattles have always been black. He is currently approx. 9-10 months old, and has had this coloration since at least July.
> 
> The fellow also has two spur toes on each leg.
> 
> Any thoughts?I will try to post a photo of Virgil (Not the name I would choose) soon.


Welcome to the forum! Post a photo when you can so folks can see what your bird looks like.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I had to look the breed up. It's a mix of a black copper marans rooster and a barred rock.
> 
> I found a pic of one having the dark comb and wattles. So far I haven't found why that is.


*I know nothing of rustic ramblers, but neither of the parent stock have genes for this blackness of wattles and comb. I too, suspect that another breed was used in the mix*.


----------



## woundedknees (Mar 6, 2021)

Hey, thanks for the info. I appreciate the responses.
Honestly, I was thinking along the lines of an errant "rooster in the woodpile", as I could find no information regarding black skinned ancestors for this breed.
I included a pic of his girls, as well.
He's a good looking cuss.
He is also pretty aggressive. I doubt having multiple roosters in the near future is in the cards.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Check this out: https://littlemarieschickenranch.com/f/mystic-onyx-chicken I think the Mystic Onyx is closer in appearance to your boy. The tail on yours didn't look right for what you were told he is.


----------



## woundedknees (Mar 6, 2021)

Thanks Robin! I think you may be on to something.

Funny thing is, I got them at Tractor Supply, who had an ad I found for 'Mystic Onyx' after you posted the link
.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was never very good with hard feathered birds. I still lack in a lot of areas but the people on this forum has drug me kicking and screaming to get outside my comfort zone of Silkies. 

Now I do notice more stuff. I'm still wrong more than I'd like to admit but it's part of learning.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

woundedknees said:


> Thanks Robin! I think you may be on to something.
> 
> Funny thing is, I got them at Tractor Supply, who had an ad I found for 'Mystic Onyx' after you posted the link
> .


Last year was a weird year for the hatcheries, many were understaffed and lots of folks got birds they didn't anticipate.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, many got roosters they didn't want or couldn't have.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

woundedknees said:


> Hey, thanks for the info. I appreciate the responses.
> Honestly, I was thinking along the lines of an errant "rooster in the woodpile", as I could find no information regarding black skinned ancestors for this breed.
> I included a pic of his girls, as well.
> He's a good looking cuss.
> ...


*I'd really like to see a closer view of the rooster's head. Looking at these pictures your rooster may have silkie genes. From what I can see he looks a lot like my silkie cross roosters. I do not have them anymore or I'd post a picture.*
*He is crested-right?*
*Are the ear lobes blue?*


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> *I'd really like to see a closer view of the rooster's head. Looking at these pictures your rooster may have silkie genes. From what I can see he looks a lot like my silkie cross roosters. I do not have them anymore or I'd post a picture.*
> *He is crested-right?*
> *Are the ear lobes blue?*


I think you are correct Dan.


----------



## woundedknees (Mar 6, 2021)

Lobes are a very dark, almost indigo color.


----------



## woundedknees (Mar 6, 2021)

FYI, the comb is shorter toward the front with spiky tips, rather than round edges.
He loves to flare his fire ring and jump on the back of my legs. Never actually hurts any body, just thumps people with his wings when you least expect it.
When not roosting in their coop, all the black chickens tend to get as high off the ground and inaccessible as possible to spend the night.

Come to think of it, they prefer the rafters when indoors, as well.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So he's a single combed bird.

I can understand why you don't want to get too close to get a good headshot if he's that aggressive. Keep little kids away from him.


----------



## woundedknees (Mar 6, 2021)

Funny thing... He goes after adults, but not kids.
My grandkids can hand feed the Virgil (the rooster. Don't ask how they came up with that name!)
The dogs get along quite well with him, as does the cat.
Maybe he made them an "offer they an't refuse"....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is it both male and female adults? I had a tiny d'Uccle that didn't like men and would chase them all over the place.


----------



## woundedknees (Mar 6, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Is it both male and female adults? I had a tiny d'Uccle that didn't like men and would chase them all over the place.


Yes, it is. The rooster goes after my wife,daughter, and granddaughter on a regular basis.

By the way, here are some close ups of Virgil's head and comb.

He found a new home today... A family fell in love with him at first sight, and took him home.

Funny thing, their teenage boy and his 7 year old sister were cuddling with him as I left, with no sign of rejection from the rooster. In fact, he acted like it was the way life should be!


----------



## woundedknees (Mar 6, 2021)

By the way, I do have some rustic rambler hens, and none of them have the black cob and legs.

This rooster really does appear to be a Mystic Onyx.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

woundedknees said:


> By the way, I do have some rustic rambler hens, and none of them have the black cob and legs.
> 
> This rooster really does appear to be a Mystic Onyx.


Thanks for the pics!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wow, I didn't know you were going to rehome him. My guess is they used Ayam Cemani to create his breed.

There is a small chance his attitude will change. I had one mean as a snake, I warned someone who wanted him. She told me he was as good as could be.


----------



## woundedknees (Mar 6, 2021)

I didn't intend to re-home the rooster, but the people who saw him absolutely fell in love with him, and he went to their little girl and climbed into her lap, voluntarily! Surprised the dickens out of my family, to say the least!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I hope that's a bond that continues for years between the two. And that he's not a problem with everyone else.


----------



## Gingbomb (Jul 26, 2021)

woundedknees said:


> I have a, supposedly, a rustic rambler rooster... His beard comb and wattles have always been black. He is currently approx. 9-10 months old, and has had this coloration since at least July.
> 
> The fellow also has two spur toes on each leg.
> 
> Any thoughts?I will try to post a photo of Virgil (Not the name I would choose) soon.


I have 4 of them and I found them to closely resemble the mystic onyx that hoover sells.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Gingbomb said:


> I have 4 of them and I found them to closely resemble the mystic onyx that hoover sells.


OK, that's another person who agrees what he is. It's unfortunate we can't depend on feed stores getting at least the breed right.


----------



## woundedknees (Mar 6, 2021)

robin416 said:


> OK, that's another person who agrees what he is. It's unfortunate we can't depend on feed stores getting at least the breed right.


I'm sure it doesn't help that many of these stores allow the customers unrestricted access to the young, cuddly looking hatch-lings. Random distribution among holding areas is bound to occur.
Now my problem is related to skunks and raccoons, which rarely came around while Virgil ruled the roost! He was allowed free run of the property for most of his time with us.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My simple solution if you have electricity close enough is use a hot wire around the their coop and run. Mine has stopped a couple of attempted incursions. Although if you can make the investment there's solar hot wire too.

Then there's the live traps and relocating the offenders. Or staying up all flipping night to shoot the intruders.


----------



## woundedknees (Mar 6, 2021)

Got the traps and a dang accurate pellet gun. Nailed a couple skunks in broad daylight... SMH


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Better you than me. Using the wire is easier. But I have shot two rattlesnakes in my front yard the past couple of years. Maybe you can come down here and take care of those for me?


----------



## woundedknees (Mar 6, 2021)

Haven't seen one of those in a year or so, but they're around here. too. I generally use my big bore John Deere lawn mower... Sans bagger, of course!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL I wish it was that easy for me. The last one was coiled at the base of a tree. I tried to kill it with a 20 gauge I hadn't cleared and once cleared hadn't reloaded.

Obviously, I don't use my guns much anymore.


----------

